# Is the Cajun Bandit pimp kit or dress up kit for the WSM a good upgrade?



## james1970 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am considering doing some upgrades to my WSM, and have read a lot about the Cajun Bandit products for the WSM. I know the stainless door with SouthCo latch is a good upgrade( almost a must do), but is the Cajun Bandit high airflow charcoal ring a worthwhile expense? I realize it comes in both the Cajun Bandit pimp kit and dress up kit at a reduced price. Will it actually improve the already efficient/ sufficient airflow of my 22.5 WSM?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2016)

I bought the ss door & the latch broke after about 3 years. Went back to the stock door & really can't tell much difference. Personally I think the high airflow charcoal ring is a waste of money. If you want an upgrade that you can do yourself. Put a couple of handles on the middle section to make it easier to lift off. I just bought cheapie handles at HD, but I've seen some guys with ss handles. The other upgrade would be replace the therm in the top with a tel tru therm. They are as accurate as a thermapen. I also put one in the side by the bottom grate. I'm sure others will chime in with their ideas.

Good luck,

Al


----------



## james1970 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you SmokinAl,

I guess I should have told every body what other modifications I have already done to my WSM. I have put  wheels with casters on the bottom section ,and I am in the process of putting some custom handles on both the lid and center sections ,with hooks for tools on the center section. I have a Pitmaster IQ stoker system which I have only used twice, because you don't really need it( it was a Christmas gift from my wife). The WSM 22.5 holds temp really well ( set it and leave it ). I also have a Maverick Ready Check 732, which I only use for really long cooks such as brisket  pork butt, or whole turkey. I also no longer use water in the water pan. I filled it about 2/3 full of play sand, because I found that I only use about half as much fuel with sand covered with foil vs. water, and it is much easier to clean. It also holds temp better and for way longer. I was considering an upgrade for the lid mounted thermometer such as a Tel-Tru, but I have found that the stock WSM 22.5 thermometer is with in 5 degrees F of accurate. I have checked it against the Maverick and two different analog( mechanical ) oven thermometers I have also put the Nomex felt gasket kit around the lid and door, but the door still leaks badly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow, sounds like a custom rig!

I just bent the door until it fit good. Also my WSM is about 6 years old & there is so much good stuff all over the inside that it is sealed up really well.

Al


----------



## drewed (Feb 17, 2016)

The door is a nice hunk of bling, but not really needed.  As long as the stock door more or less covers the big hole you should be fine.  Yea, they leak a little ( a lot ) but so?  Are your fires burring wildly out of control from too much air?  

I have a gaskets on mine, and a few other "upgrades." but few are for "sealing"

Gasket on door- useful if for nothing else but keeping the paint from being scratched up.

gasket between the sections/ lid. - waste of time / not needed.  Also the keep the sections from fitting tightly together.

Wheels - Useful on the deck.  Beats having to lift it!  Double so when hot!

lid hinge kit - really useful.  

Center section handles - useful as the 22.5" is a bit of a pig to wrestle around, especially with the gasketed sections.

draw latches - hold the bottom to the middle.  Great for transporting.


----------



## james1970 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you Drewed and you too SmokinAl,

What I am getting here is that the Cajun Bandit dress up kits are nice bling, but as far as increasing functionality not worth the money.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 18, 2016)

Been running mine almost stock since about 2009, only "upgrade" I made was to come up with my mod for eyelets for the therm probes. The new ones have the nice fancy rubber grommit already installed so you don't need to do that.

Only thing I am tempted to spend $$ on is to get a blower, but I just haven't been able to make myself spend the money yet.... lol. I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## james1970 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello JIRodriguez,

I have for the most part been running mine bone stock out of the box for the last 3 1/2 yrs with the exception of the felt gasket for the lid and side door( the bottom to center does not need gasket), and one eyelet for temp. probe. I just recently added wheels with casters to the bottom of mine along with changing to play sand in the water pan. Along with those modifications I am in the process of adding handles to the center section now, because the WSM 22.5 center section is big, bulky, and cumbersome.

I have a Pitmaster IQ 110 which I use on occasion for extremely long cooks, even though the WSM holds temp really well on its own with out any help.(Just set it and leave it). I have an UDS, and have had a POS Brinkman which you have to babysit constantly, because they both want to run hotter than I would like, and they never seem to hold a constant temp.


----------

